

Desk Employees: Developers, designers, others: do you brush your teeth at work? - a_lifters_life

Why or why not?
======
FroshKiller
I live and work in the US. The American Dental Association recommends brushing
twice a day. There doesn't seem to be any benefit to brushing three times a
day. I brush my teeth before I leave for work and before I go to bed. To carry
or keep an extra toothbrush and toothpaste just so I can brush at work for no
real benefit doesn't make sense. If my breath needs freshening, I can have a
mint or chewing gum.

------
afrancis
I try my best to brush and floss after a meal. Since I eat meals at work,
likewise I'll brush and floss.

~~~
a_lifters_life
Does this give you the same feeling/affect as brushing would ?

------
justizin
I have in the past, but for some years I've just kept good xylitol gum handy
and chew most of the day, esp right after eating.

